# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Cuddlebot, haptic robot

## Airicist

Creators:

Anna Flagg

Karon MacLean

Diane Tam

Tribble on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Smart Fur
June 3, 2012




> Conductive fur touch and gesture sensor

----------


## Airicist

A Fur touch and gesture sensor

Uploaded on Apr 23, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Robotic Fur Patch is Cooler Than Your Cat"

by Nidhi Subbaraman
February 8, 2013

----------

